# New Malagasy cichlids



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I received a gift of 5 Paretroplus maculatus. They are growing out in a 75 gallon with some small Ptychochromis grandidieri. I'm enjoying their behavior and coloration, very different than anything else I have.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

neat fish :thumb:


----------

